

Show HN: Vertical news aggregator (LGT “tech” vertical) - rodedwards
http://techwatching.com/

======
rodedwards
Here's the same system doing an automotive vertical:
[http://wheelscore.com/](http://wheelscore.com/)

System is still under development - big thing outstanding is solving back-
button behaviour on the infinite scroll.

I would really value folks feedback re: the "trending tags" and whether this
is a valuable means of calling attention to notable news.

------
emrgx
Can you explain what makes your news aggregator better/different than all the
other options out there?

~~~
rodedwards
Sure - thank-you for asking!

TW provides a stream of unfiltered content focused on the technology vertical,
allowing for easy browsing and serendipitous discovery.

TW also automatically tags every story and surfaces "trending" tags to
highlight the notable news buried in the stream.

So - the goal is to provide a degree of the "here's what you should know
today" view, but still provide a fun to scan, unfiltered view of technology
news.

Lots of action today - tags that bubbled up today (July 15, 2014) included...

Net Neutrality
[http://techwatching.com/tag/neutrality](http://techwatching.com/tag/neutrality)
Yahoo! [http://techwatching.com/tag/yahoo](http://techwatching.com/tag/yahoo)
IBM [http://techwatching.com/tag/ibm](http://techwatching.com/tag/ibm)

...and a bunch of others.

